
How do I capitalize on my idea to automate my work - EtherealLibrary
Hey guys! I currently work for a shipping company to pay for college, one of my duties includes transcribing shipping labels (detachable papers) to our computer, a task which can take some time. I had the idea to use python OCR to transcribe them automatically with a webcam, I&#x27;m currently testing it at home and it seems to work, and I know my boss is interested in this sort of thing, so my question is how do I pitch this to gain the most benefit for myself (eg, do I ask for a raise? a bonus? something else?)
======
lignux
I would licence it and pitch it to him as a SaaS. Bonus or a raise won't get
you as much value for your product but this way you can get another stream of
monthly income and maybe he knows other shipping companies that you can sell
your product to. Good luck

